# Is anyone planning a haunted house?



## kissmybones (Apr 3, 2005)

Is anyone planning a haunted house this halloween 2005 and useing special Fx
and lighting and spooky sound effects and props to add to it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not, but lately I've been thinking about organizing a haunted house somewhere in town like maybe in a few years. Would be something cool to try and pull off.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The thing would be not to make it hackneyed and something any old crackhead could put together using flashlights and simplistic masks, hopping out from inside closets and around corners going "BOO!"

It would cost a lot of cash to create the right atmosphere and place, maybe if everyone got into the spirit and donated time and money a pretty damn good one could be put on, but it would never fly around here with all the religious groups thinking it's a Satanic Holiday. Damn Religious Fanatics!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The key is you need a location that you can secure for the entire year so you can work on it year round. None of this setting up and tearing down stuff. When you do that you seriously limit what you can do and may find yourself having to adapt to a different locale every year.


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

It is an idea I have thought about over the past few years...

My basement is huge and empty. It would be pretty easy to section off using black curtains and whatnot...

Since all my buddies know I am a horror freak, they are egging me on. We got so many kids in this subdivision, it would go over well. However, I am afraid parents would get pissed at me because I would go for scares pretty heavily...

When I was on a trick or treating run last year, a few people turned their garages into mini haunted houses. Nothing really major, but got a few jumps and some nice surprises all with fairly simple stuff...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Knowing your love for Horror like I do after being on the boards with you for a year or so, I would love to go to any type of Haunted House you would be putting on, Tom. :xbones:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Tom, you gotta see Bob-O's Haunt. He did exactly what you talked about. He made his basement a haunted house, except, he leaves it that way all year.

Click on "Haunt Layout" under the '04 Party heading to see an overhead map of how his basement's laid out.

He also submits a video of his haunted basement every year to the Halloween-L Video, where he gives a throrough walkthrough of his haunt as well as shows what's new from year to year. He does a fantastic job and makes me wish I had a basement with a higher ceiling.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Alas, no haunted house for me - but I have considered renting out one of the many abandoned buildings that lines Main Street and using it for a haunt...but until I have more funds available I'm just a yard haunter


----------

